# Pygmys in Pink's Little Farming Journal



## Pygmys in Pink (Mar 18, 2013)

Hello! I live in Washington state so we get to witness all four seasons. I live in the beautiful Columbia River Gorge so with that comes the wind. I started out with a small flock of chickens which as we all know turns into a large flock. Then my boyfriend rescued a Muscovy duck. I figured he was lonely so drove 2 hours and got him 3 new Muscovy friends. My local feed store got Pekin ducklings in and of course I had to get 2 of them but one sadly passed. I was at the point where I couldn't go through another death so he was by himself for a month or so until he was big enough to move outside. To sum everything up I currently have 18 chickens, 11 assorted breeds of ducks, 1 rabbit, a teddy bear hamster, 2 mixed breed dogs, 5 pygmy goats (2 pregnant does), 1 Nigerian dwarf (thinks I'm his mama), and a 5 day old buckling. Oh and I am expecting a little one in May! I also have doubled my garden size this year and hopefully I get more to grow then Zucchini!


----------

